# Where to buy Bettas I am going to breed from?



## thegameksk (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey guys. I was wondering where I should buy the Bettas I want to breed from? Also where can I find a guide telling me what the different kinds of Bettas are and what breeding them will make?? Thanks.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Walmarts usually have bettas and if you buy some there your saving a life.


----------



## thegameksk (Oct 27, 2009)

I know petstores and wallmart have them but I thought in order to breed really beautiful ones like http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1275628865 I needed similar Bettas?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Before starting to breed I would do research. Learn about bettas and what you like and dislike about each tail type and color. Once you figure out what you want to breed for search aquabid or find a breeder that has a line similar to your goals and buy a pair from them.

Do not breed fish from a pet store. For one you don't know what kind of genetics there are behind the fish and secondly its very hard to sell fish that were bred from pet store fish.


----------



## thegameksk (Oct 27, 2009)

So how would I go about learning about the different tail types? or even what I can breed? Also how do I go about finding breeders?

Before starting to breed I would do research. Learn about bettas and what you like and dislike about each tail type and color. Once you figure out what you want to breed for search aquabid or find a breeder that has a line similar to your goals and buy a pair from them.


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

A wonderful site to look around to learn more about betta colors, tail types and genetics is http://www.bettysplendens.com

It's a fantastic website! As for finding bettas, the best are on aquabid, they're a bit expensive but quality costs money, lol.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Even a google search can help you find stuff. I also recommend reading all the stuff on the Bettysplendens site. 

There are basically 5 tail types. Veiltail (VT), Crowntail (CT), Halfmoon (HM), Plakat (PK), and Double Tail (DBT). There are also Super Delta(SD) and Delta(DT) which are basically HM that don't have a 180* spread.

There are also mixtures of those tail types such as a Halfmoon Plakat (HMPK) or Crowntail Plakat (HMCT). 

As for colors there is almost every color under the sun available to choose from. Pick one you like and that breeds true and base your line on that. But above color you should learn about form and finnage. Learn what goes into a well put together fish and what to look for in breeding stock. Reading the IBC standards is a great place for that.

As for breeders you can try looking to see if there is an IBC affiliated group near you. Go to IBCbettas.org and look under their chapters section. Besides that you can try googling Betta breeders and your area and see what comes up.

Aquabid is an excellent source of fish but you have to know what to look for or you might get sent a bad fish. Many betta groups share fish between one another and will gladly give a new member a pair for free.

There is also the IBC new breeders program where you can request an IBC affliated breeder to send a pair... it may or may not be something you like but its usually free (minus shipping).


----------

